

Show HN: ReservationHop - Snap up last minute reservations to hot SF restaurants - bmmayer1
https://reservationhop.com

======
alexsherrick
So let me get this straight... you take all the good reservations then you
either cancel them or sell them. Way to create something that benefits the
people of San Francisco.

